# (Jazz)Ahhh, who wants a white poodle anyway...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks like an Easter parade. I would sooooo do this if I had a white. Tres cool!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

HAHA! I love it! She looks adorable!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She looks like an Easter parade. I would sooooo do this if I had a white. Tres cool!


LOL...Too Funny! I looked at the pics and was going to write that she made me think of an Easter Basket, then read your reply! 

Well, Wonderpup, Jazz is definitely not a dingy yellow color! I actually love the look!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She looks like an Easter parade. I would sooooo do this if I had a white. Tres cool!


I WISH I had done this for easter. I actually though about that about five minutes after I applied the red dye. I thought shoot, she's gonna look easter-ish maybe I should have left the ears/tail white?? Oh well. I really liked the effect though I wished I'd had more colors to work with. I saw a picture reccently of a three colored job that reminded me of cotton candy it blended perfecting on the legs and ears and tail too I think from blue, to purple to pink.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohh man, you KNOW how much I want a purple poodle, now I'm jealous! lol.

*goes off muttering something about 'gotta find purple dye too'*


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

First thing I noticed was Jazz has ears!

She looks great and very girly. She's such a pretty dog.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg she's the color of cotton candy! WAY cute!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the purple and that is great answer to a dingy dog. (goes off thinking about a blue Maltese)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I love the purple and that is great answer to a dingy dog. (goes off thinking about a blue Maltese)


Yeah I couldn't find that bluing stuff you guys were talking about in the grooming section. I was SO annoyed. The super white wasn't cutting it and I suppose I could have waited for the staining to grow out and go away as I scissored her but I don't have that kind of patience. I detest that color of creme/apricot where you look at the dog and can't quite tell if it's supposed to be that color or if it's dirty. Drives me nuts. lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Yeah I couldn't find that bluing stuff you guys were talking about in the grooming section. I was SO annoyed. The super white wasn't cutting it and I suppose I could have waited for the staining to grow out and go away as I scissored her but I don't have that kind of patience. I detest that color of creme/apricot where you look at the dog and can't quite tell if it's supposed to be that color or if it's dirty. *Drives me nuts*. lol


Tell me about it!!
*looks at Saffy lying peacefully on the couch*


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I just did Gino the other day....I HATE how it came out on his cream fur. He looks like a melting rainbow snow-cone


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Purple Jazz...*



WonderPup said:


> ... Now that we have the color taken care of we need a cut... or at least a FFT. I want a more interesting haircut on her but I don't know what to do. She's in a lamb at the moment and looks Ok-ish I guess, needs some scissor work though.


I love her technicolor :twitch: purple. She looks Jazzy!

If you want ideas on styles have you seen, "The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book" [Hardcover] by Shirlee Kalstone? I've had it for years and used it with my Spoo's. 

Here is a link to it on Amazon 




Don't mind me I'm new here... What is a FFT?


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> I love her technicolor :twitch: purple. She looks Jazzy!
> 
> If you want ideas on styles have you seen, "The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book" [Hardcover] by Shirlee Kalstone? I've had it for years and used it with my Spoo's.
> 
> ...


FFT= face foot tail


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I just did Gino the other day....I HATE how it came out on his cream fur. He looks like a melting rainbow snow-cone


I like the melting snow cone!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> I love her technicolor :twitch: purple. She looks Jazzy!
> 
> If you want ideas on styles have you seen, "The Complete Poodle Clipping and Grooming Book" [Hardcover] by Shirlee Kalstone? I've had it for years and used it with my Spoo's.
> 
> ...


yup i've got that book, have had it for several tears. i use it mostly to encourage clients to pick out a clip. i also have a really cool poodle grooming guide from the 1950's. it has at least double or tripple the number of clips in than the kalstone book. my problem is deciding what i want.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

partial2poodles said:


> I just did Gino the other day....I HATE how it came out on his cream fur. He looks like a melting rainbow snow-cone


awwww i think he's cute!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I just did Gino the other day....I HATE how it came out on his cream fur. He looks like a melting rainbow snow-cone


_
I LOVE IT!! I think he looks fabulous.....LOL_


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

This doesn't work on Jazzyhwell: I love it on yours though!


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

Love it!!! (starting to think I should get a spoo I can dye as well )


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

I must get a white poodle...


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*rainbow snow-cone*



partial2poodles said:


> I just did Gino the other day....I HATE how it came out on his cream fur. He looks like a melting rainbow snow-cone


I love the way Gino looks! Perfect for a boy...


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Jazz is beautiful. Now when it grows out she will look whiter. What a smarty pants you are! ;P

It's great to see Jazz and Saleen's pictures.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the lamb cut! she looks cute - I would like to make Ginger look more red since she is fading - waaaa!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I love it! I like to change shamus's color from time to time as well....one of the perks of a white poo!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice, what did you use to color her hair?


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*What did she use to color her hair?*

To sound like an old Miss Clairol ad from the 50's, "Only your hairdresser knows for sure!" :beauty: :girl:


----------

